
World's Smallest Spacecraft Is Prelude to Enormous Voyage - Mz
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/world-s-smallest-spacecraft-prelude-enormous-voyage-ncna797866
======
branchan
This is somewhat old news. This was originally started back in 2011 by a
Cornell researcher through kickstarter, called KickSat:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zacinaction/kicksat-
you...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zacinaction/kicksat-your-
personal-spacecraft-in-space)

The spacecraft was supposed carry a number of these sprites inside and launch
them out once in orbit. However, there was a malfunction in the spacecraft and
it burned back up in the atmosphere without launching any.

------
wristmittens
> In addition to perfecting the StarChip itself, the initiative will need to
> develop sophisticated communications systems capable of transmitting data
> over interstellar distances, as well as durable light sails to attach to the
> chips and gigantic lasers to generate the light energy to push the sails.

So really this is an announcement about a microchip they launched into space,
while propulsion and communication still need to be created.

